# Does Fromm go UNDRAFTED- Free Agent?



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 14, 2020)

I think right now odds are 50/50.

Seriously, is he starter quality in a NFL scheme?

What was the boy outta Alabama a few years back? Greg something? Nat Champ, all he could do was be a 3rd stringer for the Jets. The Jets.

Fromm's better?

With a leauge turning to mobile throwers and run threat QBs why would you go all in on a game manager who's effectiveness is predicated on a dominate run game?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2020)

Fromm wins the Heisman this year! Bet on it!


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fromm wins the Heisman this year! Bet on it!





Browning Slayer said:


> Fromm wins the Heisman this year! Bet on it!



In the NFL?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> In the NFL?


They don't give out Heisman's in the NFL!


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> They don't give out Heisman's in the NFL!



You dont say? Maybe theyll give him an honorary one after he is drafted and cut or goes undrafted in the 2020 draft.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> You dont say? Maybe theyll give him an honorary one after he is drafted and cut or goes undrafted in the 2020 draft.


Or he'll just get one when he plays his senior season.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 14, 2020)

No, there's value in Jake and what he can offer to some teams.  Somebody will take a shot on him

https://www.si.com/college/georgia/news/nfl-analyst-sees-starter-potential-in-jake-fromm


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2020)

Doubt he'll go undrafted but will be a solid backup at best.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 14, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Doubt he'll go undrafted but will be a solid backup at best.



They said the same thing about Drew Bledsoe.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or he'll just get one when he plays his senior season.



You do know Fromm entered the draft and has forgone his senior season right?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2020)

elfiii said:


> They said the same thing about Drew Bledsoe.


Aaron Murray, Aj McCarron, Colt McCoy as well


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 14, 2020)

He will be drafted as a backup by someone.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> You do know Fromm entered the draft and has forgone his senior season right?


Jokes on you guys!

It was all a charade! Dude is still on campus.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 14, 2020)

I still think he ends up with the Patriots.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Feb 14, 2020)

i think Some one will take a gamble with him. His freshman and sophomore years showed a lot of potential. It’s still unknown what the problem was with his junior year


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 14, 2020)

Fromm will go the 2nd!

Tom Brady went in 4th round!


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 14, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Fromm will go the 2nd!
> 
> Tom Brady went in 4th round!



6th


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Jokes on you guys!
> 
> It was all a charade! Dude is still on campus.





You been keeping up? 
https://ugawire.usatoday.com/2020/0...tball-nfl-draft-2020-jake-fromm-dandre-swift/


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 14, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Fromm will go the 2nd!
> 
> Tom Brady went in 4th round!


Akili Smith went in the 1st.  What's your point?


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 14, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> Akili Smith went in the 1st.  What's your point?


The round doesn’t matter, never has!

What’s your point??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> You been keeping up?
> https://ugawire.usatoday.com/2020/0...tball-nfl-draft-2020-jake-fromm-dandre-swift/


You seriously don’t know Fromm is joking?


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You seriously don’t know Fromm is joking?


Alllllrightythen


----------



## elfiii (Feb 14, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> i think Some one will take a gamble with him. His freshman and sophomore years showed a lot of potential. It’s still unknown what the problem was with his junior year



Coaching and receivers, as in lack of.


----------



## Resica (Feb 14, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Coaching and receivers, as in lack of.


Maybe that is all it is. Maybe not. Been a long time since Fran.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 14, 2020)

Dustin Pate said:


> I still think he ends up with the Patriots.


Yeap


----------



## across the river (Feb 14, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> I think right now odds are 50/50.
> 
> Seriously, is he starter quality in a NFL scheme?
> 
> ...




Fromm is a much better quarterback than Greg McElroy, and anyone who has any clue about football can tell you that.  McElroy went 7th round, Fromm will go round 2, and possibly move up to round one if a team fall in love with him.  I'm not saying Fromm will be an MVP an win two superbowls, but he is in the mold of say Andy Dalton, or AJ McCorron, both of who have hung around the league for years in some capacity of being a starter or backup.  If he goes early second round he will be in the $8-10 million dollar contract rage with a 4-5million dollar signing bonus.  If he never starts a game, he will have done better this year than most discussing "how good he is."


----------



## Duff (Feb 14, 2020)

I saw a couple mock drafts that had the falcons taking him in the second. That can’t be true though, the falcons never draft Dawgs.


----------



## Hunter922 (Feb 14, 2020)

He'll get drafted. Smart Qb with talent. I say 6TH round to the Colts...


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 14, 2020)

QB with avg or above avg NFL arm talent but above avg between the ear talent still in demand.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2020)

Duff said:


> I saw a couple mock drafts that had the falcons taking him in the second. That can’t be true though, the falcons never draft Dawgs.



Falcons have alot of issues to address that don't involve a qb. With that said they'll probably trade up and whomever they draft will become this year's biggest bust. ?


----------



## TinKnocker (Feb 14, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Falcons have alot of issues to address that don't involve a qb. With that said they'll probably trade up and whomever they draft will become this year's biggest bust. ?


Chase Young?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Chase Young?



All the experts aren't to hot on him.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2020)

I have no idea if he will be drafted in 2nd round, 3rd, 6th or at all. He was a good college QB. The first 3 passes he threw in the NC game were dropped by the receivers. Most of the year he had one reliable receiver. Then he got hurt.


----------



## cramer (Feb 15, 2020)

XFL if it is still around next year.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 15, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> i think Some one will take a gamble with him. His freshman and sophomore years showed a lot of potential. It’s still unknown what the problem was with his junior year


His problem got fired


----------



## antharper (Feb 15, 2020)

I’d bet Fromm has a better NFL career that some of the quarterbacks that get drafted before him ... longer for sure !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 15, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Chase Young?



Burrow


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 15, 2020)

antharper said:


> I’d bet Fromm has a better NFL career that some of the quarterbacks that get drafted before him ... longer for sure !


Don't bet much


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> They don't give out Heisman's in the NFL!


Nope. Only citations and arrest warrants


----------



## across the river (Feb 15, 2020)

antharper said:


> I’d bet Fromm has a better NFL career that some of the quarterbacks that get drafted before him ... longer for sure !




Much of a qb's success ultimately depends on where they end up.  There are plenty of examples of "system" guys that have a string of really good to great years at a place, and then either jump ship for ore money or go through a coaching change to never be heard of again.  It happens all the time.   As many super bowls as Brady has won, he could have just as easily never had the opportunity had he not ended up where he did. Fromm can have success if he go to the right team and the right coach.  He could also go to the wrong team and never really get a chance to do much of anything, but that is the same with pretty much any qb that gets drafted.  Will Burrow have a ton of success in Cincy, at least early on.  It is doubtful, because the team in its current state is terrible.  Hopefully he ends up in a place they will at least give him a decent opportunity at being successful.


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 15, 2020)

I have no idea what quarterback I watched the last 2 years but he was not the super star y'all was seeing. He sure was not a Heisman quarterback by far. With that being said since he came from Ga. I hope he does great.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 15, 2020)

The Tom Brady getting drafted in the 6th round situation reminds me of the fat guy that says, 'I don't exercise because my fat chain smoking Granddad never did and he lived to be 95.' People like to take the one time something happened and compare it to overall history. A quarterback getting drafted that late and winning multiple championships probably won't ever happen again. Fromm getting drafted late and being a backup for a few years is probably the way it's going to go. But hey, we have the XFL now if someone wants to check up on his progress in a few years


----------



## across the river (Feb 15, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> The Tom Brady getting drafted in the 6th round situation reminds me of the fat guy that says, 'I don't exercise because my fat chain smoking Granddad never did and he lived to be 95.' People like to take the one time something happened and compare it to overall history. A quarterback getting drafted that late and winning multiple championships probably won't ever happen again. Fromm getting drafted late and being a backup for a few years is probably the way it's going to go. But hey, we have the XFL now if someone wants to check up on his progress in a few years



No one said Tom Brady winning super bowls means Fromm will.  What I said was Brady fell into a perfect fit offensively for him.  He isnt the most gifted qb and doesn’t have the best arm(sound familiar), but he is smart and great at doing what they ask him to do. Had the Browns taken him instead he wouldn’t be a super champ or married to Giselle.  Nick Foles, MarkRypien, Russsel Willson, and Kurt Warner all have super bowl rings and were drafted well below where Fromm will get drafted.  Brad Johnson, Trent Dilfer, and Peyton Manning (second time) were not "elite" quarterbacks from a talent standpoint  when they won a Super Bowl. AkiliSmith, Jamarcus Russel, Ryan Leaf, Josh Rosen, Paxton Lynch, Tim Tebow (the list goes on forever) were all drafted first round and hardly had any success. There are a lot of variables and the teams guest will be a big one  No one knows whether Fromm will make it or not, but there are plenty of other quarterbacks that have made a good living in the NFL other than Brady (Fitzpatrick, Romo, Jeff Garcia, Prescott ,and so on and so on) that were "rated"below from from a draft standpoint.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 16, 2020)

Fromm has average or maybe less than average arm talent. He is not mobile, he cannot throw accurately on the run, he cannot throw heat into tight windows, he is a throw them open QB with bad pocket footwork and a fall away type of thrower and that kills accuracy. In the NFL you better be able to stick it in tight spots and the leauge is a mobile throwers leauge. Not everybody will have a Tom Bradys o line. Fromm is a game manager, not a game breaker. Thems the breaks.


across the river said:


> No one said Tom Brady winning super bowls means Fromm will.  What I said was Brady fell into a perfect fit offensively for him.  He isnt the most gifted qb and doesn’t have the best arm(sound familiar), but he is smart and great at doing what they ask him to do. Had the Browns taken him instead he wouldn’t be a super champ or married to Giselle.  Nick Foles, MarkRypien, Russsel Willson, and Kurt Warner all have super bowl rings and were drafted well below where Fromm will get drafted.  Brad Johnson, Trent Dilfer, and Peyton Manning (second time) were not "elite" quarterbacks from a talent standpoint  when they won a Super Bowl. AkiliSmith, Jamarcus Russel, Ryan Leaf, Josh Rosen, Paxton Lynch, Tim Tebow (the list goes on forever) were all drafted first round and hardly had any success. There are a lot of variables and the teams guest will be a big one  No one knows whether Fromm will make it or not, but there are plenty of other quarterbacks that have made a good living in the NFL other than Brady (Fitzpatrick, Romo, Jeff Garcia, Prescott ,and so on and so on) that were "rated"below from from a draft standpoint.


----------



## cramer (Feb 16, 2020)

antharper said:


> I’d bet Fromm has a better NFL career that some of the quarterbacks that get drafted before him ... longer for sure !


He ain't  gonna be scraping scratchers  at the Circle K


----------



## bullgator (Feb 16, 2020)

Fromm was a really good college qb his first two years. He seemed totally lost this year and his stocked dropped as a result of it. If he really loves playing the game, he should have come back for his senior year and try to redeem himself. Based on last season he seems destined to carry a clipboard at the next level.


----------



## Duff (Feb 16, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Fromm has average or maybe less than average arm talent. He is not mobile, he cannot throw accurately on the run, he cannot throw heat into tight windows, he is a throw them open QB with bad pocket footwork and a fall away type of thrower and that kills accuracy. In the NFL you better be able to stick it in tight spots and the leauge is a mobile throwers leauge. Not everybody will have a Tom Bradys o line. Fromm is a game manager, not a game breaker. Thems the breaks.



So you are saying he has zero chance of being a NFL starter or backup? Or even being drafted for that matter?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Based on last season he seems destined to carry a clipboard at the next level.


With a boat load of cash in the bank!


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 16, 2020)

Duff said:


> So you are saying he has zero chance of being a NFL starter or backup? Or even being drafted for that matter?




50/50 like in my first post. He's not a starter in the NFL.


----------



## across the river (Feb 16, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> 50/50 like in my first post. He's not a starter in the NFL.



Before their draft neither was Ryan Fitzpatrick, Gardner Minshew,  Russel Wilson, Mason Rudolph, Jacoby Brisset, and so and so on.  The truth is no one knows how it will turn out for Fromm or anyone else, because it is highly dependent on where they go and the team around them.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 16, 2020)

across the river said:


> Before their draft neither was Ryan Fitzpatrick, Gardner Minshew,  Russel Wilson, Mason Rudolph, Jacoby Brisset, and so and so on.  The truth is no one knows how it will turn out for Fromm or anyone else, because it is highly dependent on where they go and the team around them.





The rap on Fromm is bad mechanics and a run of the mill arm. I think thats a pretty standard concenus. He's a classy dude, smart, but he lacks some tools. At this point he is what he is.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 16, 2020)

I tell you one thing, Kirby blew it on Justin Fileds with Fromm walking.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 16, 2020)

Jake will go late first or early second round. Success in the NFL is impossible to guess. Ask the Browns about "sure thing" quarterbacks.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 16, 2020)

RoosterTodd said:


> Jake will go late first or early second round. Success in the NFL is impossible to guess. Ask the Browns about "sure thing" quarterbacks.



This is true but I dont think he goes that high. The Browns made the gut punch of Mayfield worse by bringing in Beckham. That guy is toxic and only makes a QB with an attitude have more attitude. I think they can salvage him by getting Beckham out of there. Lockeroom and sideline cancer.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 16, 2020)

Late 3rd or 4th round. I'm so confused how anyone think's that he goes in the first round. If you aren't a Dawg fan, and if he played for Auburn or Florida, you wouldn't say that. In fact, it would be the complete opposite.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 16, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> This is true but I dont think he goes that high. The Browns made the gut punch of Mayfield worse by bringing in Beckham. That guy is toxic and only makes a QB with an attitude have more attitude. I think they can salvage him by getting Beckham out of there. Lockeroom and sideline cancer.


He'll go pretty high just because he's a QB and QB's usually go pretty high even though they shouldn't. It seems to me that a lot of teams would be better off using high draft picks to get quality players in other positions and then trade for an established QB. Maybe not a Hall of Fame caliber QB but a good dependable one that could run your offense and win some games for you.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 16, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> With a boat load of cash in the bank!


 And no concussions or arthritis when he retires.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 17, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> The round doesn’t matter, never has!
> 
> What’s your point??


The point is that people love to point to Brady being a late round pick when it is the outlier.  The same for Akili Smith and Ryan Leaf going near the top of the draft.  The vast majority of very good to great NFL players were selected early in the draft.  

By your logic, a smart team would trade down to just having a plethora of picks from the 4th round and later.  That way they could have team full of Tom Brady's and get them on the cheap.  I can't imagine why no one has thought of that yet.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 17, 2020)

across the river said:


> Before their draft neither was Ryan Fitzpatrick, Gardner Minshew,  Russel Wilson, Mason Rudolph, Jacoby Brisset, and so and so on.  The truth is no one knows how it will turn out for Fromm or anyone else, because it is highly dependent on where they go and the team around them.


And other than Wilson, none of those are starter quality.


----------



## across the river (Feb 17, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> And other than Wilson, none of those are starter quality.


Yet all of them have started a bunch of games and the success they had or did not have depended on,  you guess it,  the team around them.  Was Tannehill “starter” quality until he had Derek Henry.  Was or is Garapallo starter quality without there runnning game.   He doesn’t really even throw that much.  Would Mahomes have a super bowl without Andy Reid.   Brady didn’t look nearly as “legendary” without Gronk to throw to.  There is a lot more that will go into what sucess Fromm has or doesn’t have than his pass completetion percentage this past year with a subpar receiving corps.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2020)

bullgator said:


> And no concussions or arthritis when he retires.


I saw ol Steve Bartkowski years ago and he could barely walk on either leg.. He was limping on both..


----------



## bullgator (Feb 17, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> I saw ol Steve Bartkowski years ago and he could barely walk on either leg.. He was limping on both..


Yep, that and a high percentage of them can’t remember their own names.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 17, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> I saw ol Steve Bartkowski years ago and he could barely walk on either leg.. He was limping on both..


Good news for Tua!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 17, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> The point is that people love to point to Brady being a late round pick when it is the outlier.  The same for Akili Smith and Ryan Leaf going near the top of the draft.  The vast majority of very good to great NFL players were selected early in the draft.
> 
> By your logic, a smart team would trade down to just having a plethora of picks from the 4th round and later.  That way they could have team full of Tom Brady's and get them on the cheap.  I can't imagine why no one has thought of that yet.


My logic is if you want the guy on your team and you think it will benefit you draft him!

If it’s 1st or 5th round!


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 17, 2020)

across the river said:


> Yet all of them have started a bunch of games and the success they had or did not have depended on,  you guess it,  the team around them.  Was Tannehill “starter” quality until he had Derek Henry.  Was or is Garapallo starter quality without there runnning game.   He doesn’t really even throw that much.  Would Mahomes have a super bowl without Andy Reid.   Brady didn’t look nearly as “legendary” without Gronk to throw to.  There is a lot more that will go into what sucess Fromm has or doesn’t have than his pass completetion percentage this past year with a subpar receiving corps.




Bradys took a bunch of " sub par " receivers and owned the NFL. Edelman was a juco QB, Welker, Amendola? Would you know those names without Brady? Not hardly. No one knew who Rob Gronkowsi was until Brady started throwing passes to him.

Says a lot about the QB making the team better and not the other way around.

Tom Brady played at Michigan, he wasnt some unknown.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 17, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> My logic is if you want the guy on your team and you think it will benefit you draft him!
> 
> If it’s 1st or 5th round!



Looks like THA RAAAAIDERS!!  want them some Tom Brady. Prepared to offer $60mil for 2 years!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 17, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Looks like THA RAAAAIDERS!!  want them some Tom Brady. Prepared to offer $60mil for 2 years!


I would take it!


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 17, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> I would take it!




Unreal, and thats cheap for an elite QB now. Top paid guys getting upwards of $35 mil/year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 17, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Unreal, and thats cheap for an elite QB now. Top paid guys getting upwards of $35 mil/year.


I figure the Patriots will counter that!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 17, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> I tell you one thing, Kirby blew it on Justin Fileds with Fromm walking.


How so?


----------



## across the river (Feb 17, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Bradys took a bunch of " sub par " receivers and owned the NFL. Edelman was a juco QB, Welker, Amendola? Would you know those names without Brady? Not hardly. No one knew who Rob Gronkowsi was until Brady started throwing passes to him.
> 
> Says a lot about the QB making the team better and not the other way around.
> 
> Tom Brady played at Michigan, he wasnt some unknown.



Brady shared snaps with Drew Henson for most of his senior season at Michigan, before finally winning the job.   It wasn't like he was on the Heisman watch list or anything, so lets not exaggerate how good of a college QB he was.  There is a reason he went sixth round.  Would you know any of those names, Brady included, without Bill Bellicheck. Matt Cassel, Brian Hoyer, Jacoby Brissett, and Grappallo were all Patriots backups that performed really well when given the opportunity, and went on to sign very lucrative contracts with other teams.  Were any of them really that good, or was it the "system"?   Again, I'm not knocking what Brady accomplished, but there were seasons they made or won the Super Bowl that he wasn't that high in the quarterback rankings at the end of the year. Had he not gone to the Patriots and Bellicheck he probably wouldn't be discussing him.  As far as Gronk goes, he went early in the second round out of Arizona, so he was know coming out of college long before Brady threw him a pass.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 17, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> How so?



Well some people might see it as he chose an average QB over a Heismann finalist that will likely win it next year, a 5 star QB that threw 40 TDs as a freshman. Now, that avg QB he favored walks out as a junior for the NFL and now UGA has whats been called "overrated" and what is  "unknown" stepping in at QB.

Justin Fields has more talent in his sleep than Fromm puts out on his best day.

Fields would have beat Clemson if his WR didnt stop his route.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 17, 2020)

across the river said:


> Brady shared snaps with Drew Henson for most of his senior season at Michigan, before finally winning the job.   It wasn't like he was on the Heisman watch list or anything, so lets not exaggerate how good of a college QB he was.  There is a reason he went sixth round.  Would you know any of those names, Brady included, without Bill Bellicheck. Matt Cassel, Brian Hoyer, Jacoby Brissett, and Grappallo were all Patriots backups that performed really well when given the opportunity, and went on to sign very lucrative contracts with other teams.  Were any of them really that good, or was it the "system"?   Again, I'm not knocking what Brady accomplished, but there were seasons they made or won the Super Bowl that he wasn't that high in the quarterback rankings at the end of the year. Had he not gone to the Patriots and Bellicheck he probably wouldn't be discussing him.  As far as Gronk goes, he went early in the second round out of Arizona, so he was know coming out of college long before Brady threw him a pass.



Man you talk a lot and exaggerate. Quote 1 person here that stated Brady was on Heismann watch. ???

Talk all you want  about it but 6 rings speak volumes. There arent 6 titles in NE without Brady under center all those years.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 17, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Well some people might see it as he chose an average QB over a Heismann finalist that will likely win it next year, a 5 star QB that threw 40 TDs as a freshman. Now, that avg QB he favored walks out as junior for the NFL and now UGA has whats been called "overrated" and what is  "unknown" stepping in at QB.
> 
> Justin Fields has more talent in his sleep than Fromm puts out on his best day.
> 
> Fields would have beat Clemson if his WR didnt stop his route.


And Fromm would have won a NC if the defense did their job. You like me didn’t see what Kirby and Co. saw every day in practice. Hind sight is 20/20.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 17, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> And Fromm would have won a NC if the defense did their job. You like me didn’t see what Kirby and Co. saw every day in practice. Hind sight is 20/20.




We saw what that practice translated to on the field this season didnt we? He had SEC quality athletes on the field with him.

Practice like you play.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 17, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Well some people might see it as he chose an average QB over a Heismann finalist that will likely win it next year, a 5 star QB that threw 40 TDs as a freshman. Now, that avg QB he favored walks out as a junior for the NFL and now UGA has whats been called "overrated" and what is  "unknown" stepping in at QB.
> 
> Justin Fields has more talent in his sleep than Fromm puts out on his best day.
> 
> Fields would have beat Clemson if his WR didnt stop his route.



Fields played in the Limp10 not the SEC. The one team he faced outside the SEC that plays SEC caliber football he lost to. Now think what might/would happen if Fields had to face 8 or 9 of those teams instead of Limp10 teams. Funny how you can blame the receiver for Fields failing to win but at UGA it's ALL Fromms fault.


----------



## across the river (Feb 17, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Man you talk a lot and exaggerate. Quote 1 person here that stated Brady was on Heismann watch. ???
> 
> Talk all you want  about it but 6 rings speak volumes. There arent 6 titles in NE without Brady under center all those years.



Actually considering this a forum on the computer, we aren't actually talking to each other, more typing.  But hey, you are the one that said Brady played at Michigan and he "made" the sub par receivers. Amendola had more yards this year at Detroit than all but one of his years in New England.  Gronk has the most TD receptions from Brady by far, but two of the others at the top of the list are Ready Moss and Deon Branch.  I sure you wouldn't have a clue who they were without Brady.  Hey, lets not let facts gets in the way, you haven't up to this point.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 17, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Fields played in the Limp10 not the SEC. The one team he faced outside the SEC that plays SEC caliber football he lost to. Now think what might/would happen if Fields had to face 8 or 9 of those teams instead of Limp10 teams. Funny how you can blame the receiver for Fields failing to win but at UGA it's ALL Fromms fault.


Gotta be. Fields is a Heisman finalist


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 17, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Fields played in the Limp10 not the SEC. The one team he faced outside the SEC that plays SEC caliber football he lost to. Now think what might/would happen if Fields had to face 8 or 9 of those teams instead of Limp10 teams. Funny how you can blame the receiver for Fields failing to win but at UGA it's ALL Fromms fault.



Getting all in your feelings there bud?

Who said Fromm was blamed for anything? 

You mean losing to SEC teams like Carolina in Athens?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 17, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> We saw what that practice translated to on the field this season didnt we? He had SEC quality athletes on the field with him.
> 
> Practice like you play.


A year later. Who knows how he would have done here. That last sentence is stupid BTW. They didn’t play anyone in the SEC last year. When he did face some competition he lost. Then the competition he failed to beat got the breaks beat off them from a real SEC team.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 17, 2020)

across the river said:


> Actually considering this a forum on the computer, we aren't actually talking to each other, more typing.  But hey, you are the one that said Brady played at Michigan and he "made" the sub par receivers. Amendola had more yards this year at Detroit than all but one of his years in New England.  Gronk has the most TD receptions from Brady by far, but two of the others at the top of the list are Ready Moss and Deon Branch.  I sure you wouldn't have a clue who they were without Brady.  Hey, lets not let facts gets in the way, you haven't up to this point.



Randy Moss had a career before NE and yes, Deon Branch owes his career to NE and Brady. Welker and Amendola had careers after being put on the map by NE and Brady. Thats kind of like you saying Hoyer and Cassel went on to big contracts because of NE and Bellechik. Except they didnt play for long. Right?

So Im waiting on you to tell us who said Brady was on Heismann watch at Michigan or were you exaggerating?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 17, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> We saw what that practice translated to on the field this season didnt we? He had SEC quality athletes on the field with him.
> 
> Practice like you play.


Here we go again. FF to 8:00 to go in the 4th and tell me he was ready. Anything positive In this clip you can point me to. I would love your take.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 17, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> Here we go again. FF to 8:00 to go in the 4th and tell me he was ready. Anything positive In this clip you can point me to. I would love your take.



OK, so a guy getting second hand snaps in practice and trotted out here and there in a game for one play with no reps as a starter is what youre basing your argument on?

Or did you watch the video you posted?

He threw 2 times. One 15 yard gain to Ridley. One that got a PI at the 2 yd line. Gained 8 yards with his legs. Got sacked because his line got smoked by 5 guys. Drove them for points. What are you watching?

Are you wanting to be taken seriously?
I love it when guys to say " he plays in the big 10, they play no one." So how have teams like Ohio St or teams out west like Oregon won NC's if they arent elite talent?
Didnt the ACC whip SEC boys for some titles in recent years?


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey Dawg1419 and DDGarcia....

In the 39 attempts Fields got in 2018 at UGA he completed 27 of them and 4 were TDs, no INTs. Looked pretty good to me.

Fileds threw for a season high 320 yards against Clemson.

Joe Burrow transferred from OH St. I guess he wasnt good until he got to the SEC?

Was Jacob Eason no good anymore after transferring back to Washington?

Yall talking bull.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 17, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Fields played in the Limp10 not the SEC. The one team he faced outside the SEC that plays SEC caliber football he lost to. Now think what might/would happen if Fields had to face 8 or 9 of those teams instead of Limp10 teams. Funny how you can blame the receiver for Fields failing to win but at UGA it's ALL Fromms fault.


You do know Joe Burrow transferred from OH St dont you? He wasnt good because he was in the Big 10 but bloomed in the SEC right?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 18, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> A year later. Who knows how he would have done here. That last sentence is stupid BTW. They didn’t play anyone in the SEC last year. When he did face some competition he lost. Then the competition he failed to beat got the breaks beat off them from a real SEC team.


Good lord. You homers are something else. Fields will be a heisman finalist AGAIN this year. Yea Kirby screwed that up.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 18, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Good lord. You homers are something else. Fields will be a heisman finalist AGAIN this year. Yea Kirby screwed that up.



Well then by y'all's logic Day screwed up by letting Burrows, a Heisman WINNER, walk. And who BTW BEAT the team y'all LOST to.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 18, 2020)

And FTR, Kirby didn't "let him walk" he is a sorry "I want what I want, when I want it and expect it to be handed to me and to heck with everyone else until I get" me FIRST and ONLY guy who pulled the race card because he wasn't willing to wait his turn or try harder to win the job this year.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 18, 2020)

Heres some more food for thought. If that selfish fool signs his LOI with OSU and he sits his freshman year behind whoever y'all's QB was in '18 he pulls the SAME selfish garbage he pulled at UGA and Day $lets him walk" and you STILL have Burrows a Heisman WINNING QB that BEAT the team Fields LOST to.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 18, 2020)

across the river said:


> Yet all of them have started a bunch of games and the success they had or did not have depended on,  you guess it,  the team around them.  Was Tannehill “starter” quality until he had Derek Henry.  Was or is Garapallo starter quality without there runnning game.   He doesn’t really even throw that much.  Would Mahomes have a super bowl without Andy Reid.   Brady didn’t look nearly as “legendary” without Gronk to throw to.  There is a lot more that will go into what sucess Fromm has or doesn’t have than his pass completetion percentage this past year with a subpar receiving corps.



Ryan Fitzpatrick - Always great for a couple games stretch.  Exactly what you want in a backup

Gardner Minshew - Got starts because Newton got hurt = backup

Russel Wilson - legit

Mason Rudolph - Why didn't you list Duck Hodges?  You know, the third string guy Rudolph got benched for?

Jacoby Brisset - A starter because Luck retired.  Isn't Indy one of the teams everyone says is a QB away?

A TEAM can win without a great qb, true.  But do you really want to have to "hide" the guy who touches the ball on every snap?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 18, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> My logic is if you want the guy on your team and you think it will benefit you draft him!
> 
> If it’s 1st or 5th round!



I'm pretty sure that's the logic of every team in the history of every draft of every sport.  If a team thinks Fromm is the best available player, they'll draft him.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> In the 39 attempts Fields got in 2018 at UGA he completed 27 of them and 4 were TDs, no INTs. Looked pretty good to me.


he chose to leave!


RedClayRoots79 said:


> Fileds threw for a season high 320 yards against Clemson.


And lost, close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades


RedClayRoots79 said:


> Joe Burrow transferred from OH St. I guess he wasnt good until he got to the SEC?
> .


Apparently or he would have started at Ohio State


RedClayRoots79 said:


> Was Jacob Eason no good anymore after transferring back to Washington?


He chose to leave also but he at least did it with class


RedClayRoots79 said:


> Yall talking bull.


Y’all need to wake up and smell what y’all are shoveling


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 18, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> And FTR, Kirby didn't "let him walk" he is a sorry "I want what I want, when I want it and expect it to be handed to me and to heck with everyone else until I get" me FIRST and ONLY guy who pulled the race card because he wasn't willing to wait his turn or try harder to win the job this year.




This sounds awfully like whining.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 18, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> This sounds awfully like whining.



Aweful hard to debate FACT isn't it? Call me when you've got something of value to add.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 18, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Aweful hard to debate FACT isn't it? Call me when you've got something of value to add.


Ive put plenty of fact up. You chose to ignore it and call the kid sorry and claim he pulled the race card. When did he ever make it about race? He transferred because he wanted to start. Sounds like you want to race bait and turn an athletic ability question into a race issue. Pitiful.

27 of 39 330 plus yards 4 TDs no INTs in his platooned sequences in 2018 at UGA.
So thats a game worth of throws pretty much. Pretty good game huh?

He carried the ball 42 times at UGA for 266 yds and 4 TDs. Over 6 yards run. Id take him over Fromm anyday.


Your confrontational style in your replies and posting emojis rolling around laughing at folks makes you look too emotionally invested in this topic. It just football and football players. Take a breath.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 18, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Ive put plenty of fact up. You chose to ignore and call the kid sorry and claim he pulled the race card. When did he ever make it about race? He transferred because he wanted to start. Sounds like you want to race bait and turn an athletic ability question into race issue. Pitiful.



Go back and do you research. One of his FRIENDS apparently used a racial slur from the stands at some point during the season and THAT was his excuse to transfer. Then DESPITE what may have been reported he used the THREAT of racism against the NCAA in order to gain immediate eligibility.
ONLY explanation for him gaining immediate eligibility when a FAR MORE deserving UGA transfer, Luke Ford, was made to sit a year. Luke just had the bad luck of being white.

And if Fields was SOOOOOOO talented why not STAY and WIN the starting job instead of running away like a PUNK?


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Go back and do you research. One of his FRIENDS apparently used a racial slur from the stands at some point during the season and THAT was his excuse to transfer. Then DESPITE what may have been reported he used the THREAT of racism against the NCAA in order to gain immediate eligibility.
> ONLY explanation for him gaining immediate eligibility when a FAR MORE deserving UGA transfer, Luke Ford, was made to sit a year. Luke just had the bad luck of being white.
> 
> And if Fields was SOOOOOOO talented why not STAY and WIN the starting job instead of running away like a PUNK?


Don’t forget Jacob Eason!


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 18, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Go back and do you research. One of his FRIENDS apparently used a racial slur from the stands at some point during the season and THAT was his excuse to transfer. Then DESPITE what may have been reported he used the THREAT of racism against the NCAA in order to gain immediate eligibility.
> ONLY explanation for him gaining immediate eligibility when a FAR MORE deserving UGA transfer, Luke Ford, was made to sit a year. Luke just had the bad luck of being white.
> 
> And if Fields was SOOOOOOO talented why not STAY and WIN the starting job instead of running away like a PUNK?




Like I said in my last post youre too emotional over this.

You do know the racial slur yelled from the stands by now dismissed UGA baseball player Adam Sasser happened after Fields had already planned to transfer and the waiver was granted after he had transferred to OH St dont you? He used the NCAA rules to play. Do you also know that Fields and his family never spoke publicly about that incident?

His sister still plays softball for UGA so they must not have gotten "racist-ed" out of Athens like you say.

Youre reaching and seem angry for nothing. Itll be okay.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 18, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Like I said in my last post youre too emotional over this.
> 
> You do know the racial slur yelled from the stands by now dismissed UGA baseball player Adam Sasser happened after Fields had already planned to transfer and the waiver was granted after he had transferred to OH St dont you? He used the NCAA rules to play. Do you also know that Fields and his family never spoke publicly about that incident?
> 
> ...




https://www.si.com/college/2019/02/...state-transfer-georgia-transfer-ncaa-decision

HERE are the FACTS as reported by Sports Illustrated that put your timeline all out of sorts. Slur was used Sept 29th LONG before decision was made to transfer. And the waiver was not issued until Feb.



> During his limited freshman campaign, Fields was the subject of a racist comment from Georgia baseball player Adam Sasser. The comment was made during Georgia's win over Tennessee on Sept. 29, which gave the freshman QB and his attorney, Thomas Mars, grounds to make the case that Fields should be able to transfer without an eligibility penalty.



Next time try educating yourself on the FACTS before you try debating someone. You'll look less foolish.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 18, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> https://www.si.com/college/2019/02/...state-transfer-georgia-transfer-ncaa-decision
> 
> HERE are the FACTS as reported by Sports Illustrated that put your timeline all out of sorts. Slur was used Sept 29th LONG before decision was made to transfer. And the waiver was not issued until Feb.
> 
> ...



FACTS! LOL, are you trying to be a blowhard?

I went to a handful of games at Harrison during Field's senior year with a cop buddy of mine that is friends with Ivant, Justin's dad who is a retired ATL beat cop and now campus police and sat with them. They still get breakfast time to time at a local joint and he told my buddy over breakfast after he transferred that Justin was considering a transfer as early as July after he was pretty sure the starting job would be Fromms. He aslo told him Justin had 2nd thoughts after arriving at OH St and wished he could go back to UGA.

Hardly sounds like a " race card" issue as you claim it was.

Does yelling over everyone else work for you often?


Have a great day!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 18, 2020)

Think I'll stick with the unbiased fact based reporting on this instead of biased, third hand, unverifiable stories from someone who has had their feelings hurt by being proven factually wrong.

Even if your account about your father and his is true, and I'm not saying it isn't as I have no proof otherwise, after the fact stories from people who have made themselves look bad in public opinion through deeds or actions as the Fields have, are quite often biased and told in a manner to try to redeem themselves in public opinion.

I have my opinion of the matter supported by verifiable, recorded facts and you have yours based on your unverifiable reports.


----------



## antharper (Feb 18, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> FACTS! LOL, are you trying to be a blowhard?
> 
> I went to a handful of games at Harrison during Field's senior year with a cop buddy of mine that is friends with Ivant, Justin's dad who is a retired ATL beat cop and now campus police and sat with them. They still get breakfast time to time at a local joint and he told my buddy over breakfast after he transferred that Justin was considering a transfer as early as July after he was pretty sure the starting job would be Fromms. He aslo told him Justin had 2nd thoughts after arriving at OH St and wished he could go back to UGA.
> 
> ...


What was your last forum name before u got banned, and just curious as to what team u are a fan of !


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 18, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Think I'll stick with the unbiased fact based reporting on this instead of biased, third hand, unverifiable stories from someone who has had their feelings hurt by being proven factually wrong.
> 
> Even if your account about your father and his is true, and I'm not saying it isn't as I have no proof otherwise, after the fact stories from people who have made themselves look bad in public opinion through deeds or actions as the Fields have, are quite often biased and told in a manner to try to redeem themselves in public opinion.
> 
> I have my opinion of the matter supported by verifiable, recorded facts and you have yours based on your unverifiable reports.



Man youre still on this? Your Saturdays must be tore up when OH St plays. What do you have against a 20yr old kid?


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 18, 2020)

antharper said:


> What was your last forum name before u got banned, and just curious as to what team u are a fan of !



I dont have a clue what the first part of your statement is about.

Second part, Im UGA all the way. I also think Jake Fromm is avg and Fields is a superstar. Kirby should have kept Fields in Athens. Jake cant run, jake cant throw well. Fields excels at both. Do the math.

Im done. Too much whining over football.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 18, 2020)

antharper said:


> What was your last forum name before u got banned, and just curious as to what team u are a fan of !



Don't think he's a reincarnate, more likely an alter-ego IMO. 



RedClayRoots79 said:


> Im done. Too much whining over football.



And despite his assertion, he will be back. He's a troll and a bad one at that.

Oh and no UGA fan either.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 18, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Don't think he's a reincarnate, more likely an alter-ego IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TinKnocker (Feb 18, 2020)

Fromm is going undrafted and Tua is going 1st OA. If you don’t believe that just ask the resident bammers.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 18, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> View attachment 1003441





ddgarcia said:


> And despite his assertion, he will be back.



Barely took 10min. Careful or this identity isn't going to last long


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 18, 2020)

Had Uga kept Fields they would've won the natty


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey Senor Garcia....

Tell me, how exhausting is it to be consumed with venom to the point youll spew it for 3 pages over a 20 year old kid? A kid youve never met, dont know his character, or have anything other than him protecting his interest during his window to play college football to base your whiny opinion on. Youve the nerve to call me a troll and youve dont nothing but rant since your first reply. You derailed this thread.


Justin Fields makes you mad. We get it.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 18, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Justin Fields makes you mad. We get it.



Contrary to your belief I've done nothing but wish this kid well. It's well documented here. I do however disagree with his sorry "me first" attitude that didn't allow him to stay, COMPETE and EARN the starting job at UGA. Instead he cut a deal with Day and OSU with a ready built excuse to cut and run and BULLY the NCAA into granting him a waiver when another player, Luke Ford, who transferred for a LEGITIMATE reason was made to sit a year. Eason did it right and had Fields done the same we wouldn't be having this discussion.

Then you want to come in here and troll UGA fans with your anti Fromm posts and try to poke fun at us because Kirby "let Fields walk/get away whatever" and rewrite Fields as some sort of Saint, yeah right.

And no need to worry about my emotional state, this is nothing more than amusing entertainment to me.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 18, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Contrary to your belief I've done nothing but wish this kid well. It's well documented here. I do however disagree with his sorry "me first" attitude that didn't allow him to stay, COMPETE and EARN the starting job at UGA. Instead he cut a deal with Day and OSU with a ready built excuse to cut and run and BULLY the NCAA into granting him a waiver when another player, Luke Ford, who transferred for a LEGITIMATE reason was made to sit a year. Eason did it right and had Fields done the same we wouldn't be having this discussion.
> 
> Then you want to come in here and troll UGA fans with your anti Fromm posts and try to poke fun at us because Kirby "let Fields walk/get away whatever" and rewrite Fields as some sort of Saint, yeah right.
> 
> And no need to worry about my emotional state, this is nothing more than amusing entertainment to me.



HA!

Ive only discussed Fromm's athletic ability. Period. I think he's a classy kid.

Good luck with that pouting fit. Sorry you got your feelings hurt, ONLINE! 

Good Lord.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2020)

antharper said:


> What was your last forum name before u got banned


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 19, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> I dont have a clue what the first part of your statement is about.
> 
> Second part, Im UGA all the way. I also think Jake Fromm is avg and Fields is a superstar. Kirby should have kept Fields in Athens. Jake cant run, jake cant throw well. Fields excels at both. Do the math.
> 
> Im done. Too much whining over football.


The math was simple.

Fields couldn't beat out Fromm. When he did get in games he looked lost and confused.

He left UGA so he wouldn't have to compete. He's had that spoon in his mouth and people patting him on the back for too long. Fields showed his colors against Clemson. The only competitive team Ohio State played all season. Fields had only thrown 1 interception all season and comes into the Clemson game and throws 2.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 19, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> The math was simple.
> 
> Fields couldn't beat out Fromm. When he did get in games he looked lost and confused.
> 
> He left UGA so he wouldn't have to compete. He's had that spoon in his mouth and people patting him on the back for too long. Fields showed his colors against Clemson. The only competitive team Ohio State played all season. Fields had only thrown 1 interception all season and comes into the Clemson game and throws 2.



You do know what his stats are at UGA in 2018 right? Because they throw your " lost " claim out the window.

As for showing his true colors against his Clemson, he was 30 of 47 for 320 yds and a TD. He was only at fault for 1 int. His reciever stopped his route where Fields was throwing too. True colors?

Everyone of you here know Fields is better than Fromm but haters gotta hate.

Sure wish we had him in Athens in 2020. Kirby forced that. The kid left because he was a starter. He wanted to play. He could run rings around Fromm head to head.

Was Fromm ever in the Heisman talk? I cant remember. I only wish Fromm had played his senior season because now we are real screwed in Athens.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Feb 19, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> The math was simple.
> 
> Fields couldn't beat out Fromm. When he did get in games he looked lost and confused.
> 
> He left UGA so he wouldn't have to compete. He's had that spoon in his mouth and people patting him on the back for too long. Fields showed his colors against Clemson. The only competitive team Ohio State played all season. Fields had only thrown 1 interception all season and comes into the Clemson game and throws 2.



Listen I think Jake Fromm has been a great Bulldawg, he's smart, he's a great representative of his faith, but his QB tools are known. He was a in state 4 star recruit, Fields was a National 5 star talent.

You dont land that kid and not start him half the games. How can he compete for the job on the bench and in 2nd team reps?


----------



## across the river (Mar 6, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> HA!
> 
> Ive only discussed Fromm's athletic ability. Period. I think he's a classy kid.
> 
> ...




I will be the first to admit when I was wrong and someone else was right.  Fromm's combine performance  proved his athletic ability leaves much to be desired, even more than I think people thought.   I said he wouldn't fall past round 2, and after the combine, he may not even go on day 2.  Still don't see him going as UDFA, but 4th round is starting to look more  and more probable.  Your were right.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## riprap (Mar 6, 2020)

All this is rolling along pretty much as I thought it would.


----------



## DannyW (Mar 7, 2020)

across the river said:


> Fromm's combine performance  proved his athletic ability leaves much to be desired, even more than I think people thought.   I said he wouldn't fall past round 2, and after the combine, he may not even go on day 2.  Still don't see him going as UDFA, but 4th round is starting to look more  and more probable.



Before last season I too thought Fromm would be a mid to late first round pick. But last year he regressed as a QB instead of improving. Personally I think he should have stayed at UGA for his senior year. With the team they have he might have led them to a NC and been in the Heisman race...maybe not won it but at least in the discussion. Plus the 2021 draft has a really weak QB class when you get past Lawrence and he likely would be the 2nd or 3rd QB in the draft. Instead he will will likely be drafted this year as the 5th or 6th QB in the 3-5 round.

Hate it for the kid because he is so likeable and is never in the middle of some controversy. Plus he is a hunter/fisherman like us. But in April I'm afraid he is going to find out about life's choices, and how he made a bad one.

Hope I am wrong (again).


----------



## across the river (Mar 7, 2020)

DannyW said:


> Before last season I too thought Fromm would be a mid to late first round pick. But last year he regressed as a QB instead of improving. Personally I think he should have stayed at UGA for his senior year. With the team they have he might have led them to a NC and been in the Heisman race...maybe not won it but at least in the discussion. Plus the 2021 draft has a really weak QB class when you get past Lawrence and he likely would be the 2nd or 3rd QB in the draft. Instead he will will likely be drafted this year as the 5th or 6th QB in the 3-5 round.
> 
> Hate it for the kid because he is so likeable and is never in the middle of some controversy. Plus he is a hunter/fisherman like us. But in April I'm afraid he is going to find out about life's choices, and how he made a bad one.
> 
> Hope I am wrong (again).




I disagree.  I think he came out because he thought he was the 4 or 5 QB this year and would have very likely been lower than that next year.

Lawrence goes #1,and Fields is likely top 10-15.   Kellon Mond, Costello, and ironically Jamie Newman, are 6-4 and more athletic, and would have likely gotten the nod over Frommin next years draft.  You also have a finally healthy Davis Mills, who was ranked ahead both Tua and Fromm coming out of high school, and showed out the end of last year.  He just hasn't been healthy, but he has all the tools. He is likely fifth or sixth sixth there. 
Then you have Purdy, Buechele, Ehlinger, Trask, heck even Franks if he has a great year at Arkanasa, that could have potentially passed him.   Unless he could've shaved a couple tenths off his 40 and significantly increased his arm strength, another year wouldn't have helped him.   It is sort of like the Holyfield deal.   Hewent from 2nd 3rd round projection to UDFA with an awful combine 40.   Another year would have given both of them another year of college ball, but I don't think it would have helped their draft.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 7, 2020)

Looks like MGuthrie was right


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 7, 2020)

I think someone drafts Jake in the 4th or 5th round.


----------



## DannyW (Mar 7, 2020)

across the river said:


> I disagree.  I think he came out because he thought he was the 4 or 5 QB this year and would have very likely been lower than that next year.
> 
> Lawrence goes #1,and Fields is likely top 10-15.   Kellon Mond, Costello, and ironically Jamie Newman, are 6-4 and more athletic, and would have likely gotten the nod over Frommin next years draft.  You also have a finally healthy Davis Mills, who was ranked ahead both Tua and Fromm coming out of high school, and showed out the end of last year.  He just hasn't been healthy, but he has all the tools. He is likely fifth or sixth sixth there.
> Then you have Purdy, Buechele, Ehlinger, Trask, heck even Franks if he has a great year at Arkanasa, that could have potentially passed him.   Unless he could've shaved a couple tenths off his 40 and significantly increased his arm strength, another year wouldn't have helped him.   It is sort of like the Holyfield deal.   Hewent from 2nd 3rd round projection to UDFA with an awful combine 40.   Another year would have given both of them another year of college ball, but I don't think it would have helped their draft.



Nothing wrong with a counter opinion...I hope you are correct. But it does not change my opinion that he would have improved his NFL chances by staying another year. He just did not do enough last season to prove he has the potential to become a starting NFL QB.

Regardless I am rooting for him.


----------



## across the river (Apr 16, 2020)

across the river said:


> I will be the first to admit when I was wrong and someone else was right.  Fromm's combine performance  proved his athletic ability leaves much to be desired, even more than I think people thought.   I said he wouldn't fall past round 2, and after the combine, he may not even go on day 2.  Still don't see him going as UDFA, but 4th round is starting to look more  and more probable.  Your were right.




Maybe I wasn't wrong after all.

https://247sports.com/Article/Jake-...k-buzz-Georgia-Bulldogs-Drew-Brees-146070551/


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 18, 2020)

Patriots would be an interesting place..


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 18, 2020)

Looks like Fromm's draft stock is rising as he is a thinking man's QB.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 18, 2020)

Rising from 6th round to 4th round


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Rising from 6th round to 4th round



That sounds about right. Any QB is a gamble. Look at some of the Epic misses i.e. Jamarcus Russell, Matt Leinart, Johnny Football. I think it is the toughest position to project.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 18, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> That sounds about right. Any QB is a gamble. Look at some of the Epic misses i.e. Jamarcus Russell, Matt Leinart, Johnny Football. I think it is the toughest position to project.


Yeah. I joke around a lot but, I wouldn't want to have the talent evaluators job. It's a crap shoot. About like the weathermans job. As long as you're right 50 percent of the time, you can keep employment


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 28, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Was Fromm ever in the Heisman talk? I cant remember. I only wish Fromm had played his senior season because now we are real screwed in Athens.


He was on this forum


----------



## Big7 (Apr 28, 2020)

He's a decent "skool ball" player.
Wouldn't last a season on first string.

I love Georgia boys and girls as much as anyone.

Just telling it like it is.?


----------

